# Momma Cat and Her Kittens



## dusty83 (Jun 16, 2004)

Recently I took in a stray cat at my apartment complex. I wrote about him in some of my other posts, Sebastian is his name now. I found out about him from the lady next door (who just moved recently) because she feeds the strays in our apartment area. Well, besides Sebastian she was feeding another cat who she thought was pregnant. This cat was not more then a kitten herself and here she was pregnant!! Well, she ended up having kittens. I think she had three in the beginning but sadly now there are only two. Anyways, the lady asked me if I would take over feeding responsibilities so of course I did. Now the cat and her two kittens come around every night when it gets dark. The kittens are so adorable!! One is orange and white and the other is black and white. I wish I could take them in but having two cats already, I can't really afford it. How am I supposed to pay for their vet bills as well as getting them spayed/neutered??!?! I was going to take them to some kind of shelter but I'm afraid they'll put them to sleep. They didn't deserve this kind of life they were brought into and I feel awful. I don't want them to die from the cold in the winter. Anyways, I don't know what to do. If any of you have any ideas/comments/suggestions please post them!!! I really want to hear your opinions. Thank you!!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Please direct all replies to this post in this duplicate post in the "Cats In Need" forum: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8725.


----------

